# اقوال عن الابتسامة



## روزي86 (17 فبراير 2010)

*الابتسامة مزيج عذوبتين : عذوبة الأرض وعذوبة السماء *​*
الابتسامة طائر غريب فريد الجمال يطير من ارض الأعماق ويغط على غصن الثغر 

الابتسامة هي العنوان : العيد في الداخل 
أعجوبة حقة ظهور الابتسامة على الثغر البشري 
بسمات الأطفال نوافذ تطل منها على أجواء ملكوت البراءة 

الابتسامة المضمخة بطيب الروح تنبت ربيعا في حياة الإنسان 
اثمن واجمل هدية من إنسان الى إنسان هي الابتسامة 
إذا ابتسمت للآخرين يصبح نهارك مضيئا اكثر 

هي ابتسامة الشمس بين الغيوم التي تولد قوس قزح
للابتسامة جناحان ترفعا المبتسم الى مستوى أعلى 
لماذا أصبحت الابتسامة الصافية عملة نادرة في هذه الأيام

الابتسامة الرقيقة تطفئ أحيانا بركان من الغضب
بإمكان الابتسامة أن توقف هدم الهيكل 
اجمل ابتسامة في الحياة ابتسامة الولد اليتيم

الابتسامة كالمصباح تطرد ظلمة النفس وتنير القلب فتظهر أعماقه
حول الابتسامة تنبت بسرعة زهور رقيقة 
على شفاه الضحكة الصافية يسيل ربيع من الطيب والطيبة 

الابتسامة المحبة لا تفنى أبدا فهي تبقى دوما منقوشة على ثغر السماء 
ابتسامة الحب تزهر على الثغور كباقات ناصعة من الزهور
 
الابتسامة المحبة تلف الناظر وتطير به بعيدا 
ما أبهى الابتسامة التي تلمع بين غيوم الدمع 

الابتسامة هي أعجوبة اللقاء المباشر بين المادة والروح بين الحلم والواقع بين السماء والأرض 
تمتص المرايا الابتسامات الرقيقة من شدة إعجابها بها 
الحياة هي الابتسامة الدائمة للطبيعة ​​​*​


----------



## روماني زكريا (17 فبراير 2010)

الابتسامه حاجه جميله جدا كنت فاكر في يوم ياروزي اني قابلت واحد  اعرفه عصبي جدا وطريقته صعبه اوي ولكن 
قولت له صباح الخير وابتسمت في وشه يسلاااااااااااااااااااااااااام مااروع بعد هذا الكلام  لانه لا اوصف اللي عمله معايا 
صحيح الابتسامه شي لازم نستخدمه في حياتنا لان الابتسامه تحول الانسان الي كيف ما تشائي
شكرا ياروزي علي الموضوع 
ودمتي بود​


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2010)

*ميرسي يا روماني علي كلامك الجميل زيك*​


----------



## النهيسى (18 فبراير 2010)

*








الابتسامة المحبة لا تفنى أبدا فهي

 تبقى دوما منقوشة على ثغر السماء

ابتسامة الحب تزهر على الثغور كباقات
 ناصعة من الزهور

الابتسامة المحبة تلف الناظر وتطير به بعيدا
ما أبهى الابتسامة التي تلمع بين غيوم الدمع 










موضوع ومجهود رااااااائع


شكرا أختنا الغاليه

الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك






​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2010)

*ميرسي خالص لحضرتك علي الكلام الجميل*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 فبراير 2010)

> *الابتسامة المحبة لا تفنى أبدا فهي تبقى دوما منقوشة على ثغر السماء
> ابتسامة الحب تزهر على الثغور كباقات ناصعة من الزهور
> *




موضوع جميل جدا يا روزى
ميررررسى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ضحكة طفل (18 فبراير 2010)

لماذا أصبحت الابتسامة الصافية عملة نادرة في هذه الأيام
يارب سلام
كلامات رقيقه
سوال مهم علشان كده انا اسمي ضحكة طفل
لانها نادره جداااااااااا فاتمنيت وجودها
موضوع رائع وده مش جديد  عليكي
سلام المسيح يملي القلوب بالابتسامات


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2010)

*ميرسي يا كوكو علي كلامك الجميل*

*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2010)

*ميرسي يا ضحكة يا روحي *

*كلامك رقيق زيك وربنا يفرحك دايما يا قمر*​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 فبراير 2010)

> الابتسامة كالمصباح تطرد ظلمة النفس وتنير القلب فتظهر أعماقه
> حول الابتسامة تنبت بسرعة زهور رقيقة
> على شفاه الضحكة الصافية يسيل ربيع من الطيب والطيبة



كلمات رائعة جدا

شكرا روزى​


----------



## روزي86 (19 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا يا تاسوني علي المرور الممتع ده*​


----------

